# Trexlertown Swap Meet



## jrapoza (Oct 13, 2015)

I would like to thank everyone that was able to attend as a vendor or a buyer.  The weather was without a doubt a factor.  I look forward to seeing everyone again in the spring.

The Spring Trexlertown Swap meet date will be  May 6, 7, 8, 2016.  


The Fall Trexlertown Swap date will be September 30 - October 2, 2016


I would also like to announce that we will be having Jim Huntington Swap Meet in January or February depending on the weather.  We are hoping that Jim will be able to attend, and as always all proceeds go to Jim and his family.  So please keep watching for that date.  

I thank you all very much, Joe Rapoza 508 558 5129.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks Joe...I enjoyed it and as always I expected a little moisture.  Just wasn't ready for the 46° morning. 
Acclimation ...I'm working on it.
Hope to attend in the spring.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## kingsting (Oct 18, 2015)

In spite of the weather scaring a lot of vendors off, I still had a great time! Moved a few pieces and picked up a couple parts. Been doing this one since 1991...


----------



## JOEL (Jan 13, 2016)

My understanding is that Velofest is May 7th. Is this the correct show date for Trex meet?


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 14, 2016)

JOEL said:


> My understanding is that Velofest is May 7th. Is this the correct show date for Trex meet?




I spoke with Joe yesterday and he's informed that the dates for the spring T-Town swap will  certainly 
be moved back one week to coincide with Spring Velofest, new dates should be May 6th - May 8th.


----------



## morton (Jan 21, 2016)

ericbaker said:


> I spoke with Joe yesterday and he's informed that the dates for the spring T-Town swap will  certainly
> be moved back one week to coincide with Spring Velofest, new dates should be May 6th - May 8th.




Good move...being able to attend two shows at the same place and same day is great.  Now all we need is a break in the weather!


----------



## jrapoza (Feb 4, 2016)

JOEL said:


> My understanding is that Velofest is May 7th. Is this the correct show date for Trex meet?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes we changed the date.. Please pass it on.
> 
> ...


----------

